# Chaos Theory



## Smith (Aug 27, 2015)

Peaceful wings flutter,
and take the whole world by storm.
Butterfly effect.


----------



## Arthur G. Mustard (Aug 27, 2015)

Nicely done. I like this Haiku.


----------



## Mesafalcon (Aug 27, 2015)

Ya.

Nice little read.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 28, 2015)

I think this is an excellent Haiku.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Aug 28, 2015)

I got the image of something more similar to Mothra, but, that's just my brain doing what it does. 

I never believed in it myself, but my own peeves aside, excellent work.


----------



## Smith (Aug 28, 2015)

Arthur G. Mustard said:


> Nicely done. I like this Haiku.



Aww, thank-you.  Nice avatar by the way. Always liked foxes.


Mesafalcon said:


> Ya.
> 
> Nice little read.



Thanks for reading Mesa! I might just hit you up on that beta offer...



Sonata said:


> I think this is an excellent Haiku.



I appreciate that Sonata. ^_^



Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> I got the image of something more similar to Mothra, but, that's just my brain doing what it does.
> 
> I never believed in it myself, but my own peeves aside, excellent work.



The new Godzilla movie is SICK!

But yeah, I don't literally believe butterfly wings can cause hurricanes, although I don't disbelieve either. Be interesting to see if science could come up with a definite answer. Anyway, I DO believe that our decisions effect the world more than we could ever fathom, no matter how small.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Aug 28, 2015)

Nice haiku! You've got me pondering and that's always a good thing. :welcoming:


----------



## Firemajic (Aug 29, 2015)

Smith! What have we here... well you always surprise me...still water runs deep..lol.. very nice work! Write on Smith, and thrill me again.. Peace...


----------



## Smith (Aug 30, 2015)

danielstj said:


> Nice haiku! You've got me pondering and that's always a good thing. :welcoming:



Means a lot. Feels good to make people think! :smug:



Firemajic said:


> Smith! What have we here... well you always surprise me...still water runs deep..lol.. very nice work! Write on Smith, and thrill me again.. Peace...



Hey Jul! I surprise you?  Well thanks! and I like that quote. Will do.


----------



## PaintYourReality (Sep 8, 2015)

I love how short and sweet this is. Strait to the point, yet contains so much imagery. Very admirable.


----------



## Smith (Sep 13, 2015)

PaintYourReality said:


> I love how short and sweet this is. Strait to the point, yet contains so much imagery. Very admirable.



Thank-you, and welcome to the forums by the way.


----------



## David... (Sep 13, 2015)

Smith said:


> Peaceful wings flutter,
> and take the whole world by storm.
> Butterfly effect.




Chaos theory and butterfly effect remind me of the movie. Enjoyed this, hope the butterfly effect takes hold soon.

David...


----------



## Smith (Sep 14, 2015)

David... said:


> Chaos theory and butterfly effect remind me of the movie. Enjoyed this, hope the butterfly effect takes hold soon.
> 
> David...



Same here, David. Thank you.


----------



## PaintYourReality (Sep 29, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## Smith (Dec 4, 2015)

PaintYourReality said:


> Thanks!



Of course! ^_^


----------



## escorial (Dec 4, 2015)

simple but elegant


----------



## Smith (Dec 5, 2015)

escorial said:


> simple but elegant



Thanks man.


----------

